# Looking to buy traps!



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Does any one have any traps they would like to get ride of?


----------



## Govermenttrapping (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey There is a guy here locally that sells traps at a big discount he sells to everyone around here some times cheaper than buying used last i checked orders over 150.00 free shipping call him at 256-359-4616 or is office is 256-335-7116


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Govermenttrapping said:


> Hey There is a guy here locally that sells traps at a big discount he sells to everyone around here some times cheaper than buying used last i checked orders over 150.00 free shipping call him at 256-359-4616 or is office is 256-335-7116


Wheres he located?


----------



## joncro55 (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone here a builder of crawfish traps at all? What size mesh/wire is best to make your own? Any suggestions?

Maybe like an 8 x 8 wire mesh?

Pics here:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-wire-mesh/=gu20su

http://www.bwire.com/


----------

